# Best truck to work with?



## hav0k

What's the best truck to work with interms of Plowing, Pulling a trailer full of lawn equipment, and gas useage?

Main ones I'm thinking of are Ford, Chevvy, and Dodge.

Not really looking to put a HUGE plow on the truck. Just something thats 7-8 feet. I was thinking about getting a F150 but now I'm looking into other trucks.

I'm in the toronto area so if you know any place to get a good used truck, please direct me. PS: I'm not plowing this year, just shoveling and salting.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Nope you cant get a F150 NEW that is, unless you plan on using a Small plow like sno way...
(New f150's can only be Fabbed to plow due to the steering electronics and such.) 

Best truck for you would prob be a F250, Or 2500HD


----------



## hav0k

Plow man Foster;1356601 said:


> Nope you cant get a F150 NEW that is, unless you plan on using a Small plow like sno way...
> (New f150's can only be Fabbed to plow due to the steering electronics and such.)
> 
> Best truck for you would prob be a F250, Or 2500HD


I'm not looking for a brand new truck. I'm just talking about over all trucks. And as I said before, I don't want anything big and will kill my wallet on gas. I'm just starting my business, If need be, I will upgrade later when I get the money.


----------



## Shoreline

I went from a chevy 1500 gas to a ford f250 diesel last January. Best switch I made! Spend just a bit more for a diesel and you'll be paid back in no time. I've saved about $1500 in fuel alone this year so far, well worth the extra expense when I purchased the truck. Oh, and it's a 99 so you don't need a brand new truck. Figure out what you can afford and then see what's on the market. I found mine on Kijiji.


----------



## fatheadon1

i dont know about otheres but i kno from me it does not matter weather it a 150 or 550 when plowing they all get around 8-10 mpg at best and towing doing lawns stopin g and going while towing net about the same so if the truck is work only go with the 250 mpg will be the same and you have a stronger "Work truck'" for the long run


----------



## 07F-250V10

If you want to be towing plowing and hauling you need a 3/4 ton truck for sure. F-250 all the way.


----------



## Chrisxl64

Super Duty's are getting into the age bracket where a really good truck can be had for the 10K range. Prior to that, for a bit cheaper you could try and track down some of the few remaining Chevy K's that are out there in good shape. The pushrod motors, and pretty much everything on them, is super easy to fix yourself which will save you big money. I've never been a big dodge follower at all, so you'll need to ask around about them.


----------



## hav0k

07F-250V10;1356771 said:


> If you want to be towing plowing and hauling you need a 3/4 ton truck for sure. F-250 all the way.


I'm not talking about at the same time. Towing for a trailer in the spring/summer, plowing in the winter


----------



## ConnerM

is a f-150 ok for mainly driveways? can it handle small commercail lots say a mcdonalds parking lot


----------



## Alaskaforby4

Look at the Dodge Cummins 5.9liter 2006 and older. Cummins have their engines down, it is much quieter than then the fords in this era, the power is amazing. You will be able to tow anything and still get great mileage... Do a little research on diesel engines and Cummins are proven time and time again to be the most reliable. The Ford Powerstroke 7.3 liter is a good engine as well they stopped putting them in their trucks in 2004 and the 6.0 wasn't very reliable for a few years so look for 2003 or earlier. The Chevy Duramax trucks are good for getting groceries HAH!


----------



## IC-Smoke

94-07 5.9L Dodge Cummins.


----------



## Mcdunn

^^ I agree with IC-Smoke. this is my second cummins and it is awesome


----------



## Alaskaforby4

ConnerM;1356859 said:


> is a f-150 ok for mainly driveways? can it handle small commercail lots say a mcdonalds parking lot


No, half tons are ok for your own driveway and no one elses...once you start actually having to use it, it will fall apart on you. They just aren't designed to handle that much weight, try to get a strait axle three quarter ton or larger.


----------



## hav0k

Ok well, My cap for a truck is 15k.


----------



## buttaluv

I think a gas 3/4 ton will be sufficient for what your trying to accomplish...and will get you a better lower mileage rig in you 15 grand price range...ask yourself what you want to be doing in 5 years..If you want to be towing 16,000 lbs around everyday,landscaping, etc.... might want to look at a diesel..


----------



## superdog1

You are going to get so many different answers and opinions that your head will start to spin. Each brand of truck has their own little following with their own opinion of why a particular truck is good or bad. IMHO, each one has it's own little +'s and -'s. The best truck for you is the one that you can buy at the right price with the right specs. that will do what you want it to!.

Unless you have a crystal ball, there is no way of knowing how well any 3/4 or full ton truck will perform unless the damage is obvious like it needs a new clutch or something similar. Heck, you can have 2 people buy the exact same truck brand new off the lot and one will have nothing but issues and the other will drive it till the wheels fall off.

Take your time, go over every one you are considering, drive them, test them and good luck with whatever you buy!


----------



## johnnysnok

I dont know why everyone says a 1/2 ton cannot do anything but small jobs? I have plowed with 2 F-150's for about 18 years and never had a problem. I do many driveways and 2- 5 acre storage lots and then sub myself out to my freind when my work is done. I do run with a 500 lb bladder in the bed which really helps. Yes a 3/4 ton may haul better and have more pushing power but dont shy away from a 1/2 ton because you think it cant handle your needs.


----------



## buttaluv

johnnysnok;1357770 said:


> I dont know why everyone says a 1/2 ton cannot do anything but small jobs? I have plowed with 2 F-150's for about 18 years and never had a problem. I do many driveways and 2- 5 acre storage lots and then sub myself out to my freind when my work is done. I do run with a 500 lb bladder in the bed which really helps. Yes a 3/4 ton may haul better and have more pushing power but dont shy away from a 1/2 ton because you think it cant handle your needs.


I agree with that...people plow with atv's, utv's, toyota's, jeeps, etc.... you get a plow that fits your vehicle and plow what your vehicle can handle..


----------



## forbidden

Do it once, dont waste $. There is a difference in trucks for sure right out of the gate. If you are going to grow your business, go into it yes with what you can afford but also what suits the needs. Just because a 1/2 ton can plow and can pull a trailer does not mean it should. You identified two things that are hard on a truck and you are looking at a light duty truck to do so??? You need a 3/4 ton minimum, ideally a 1 ton. Trailering all spring, summer and then fall on a 1/2 ton is going to be hard on it for sure. Why wear the truck out? 

Lots of guys around here plow with 1/2 tons and you see them struggle all the time with the snow. The guys who plow with 1 tons seem to do far better. The ones that really do well are the guys who run diesel. If you want to plow, it has all the power you need. If you want to haul, it again has all the power you need instead of the ol 1/2 ton, pedal to the floor to maintain 40 mph on a hill with a loaded trailer listening to the sucking sound of your gas tank running dry.

We just bought another 1 ton, a 02 F350 diesel reg cab 4x4 for $7500.00, add the Blizzard powerplow to it that was $5000 and we have a unstoppable truck for summer and winter that is going to be able to handle whatever (within reason) that we want to throw at it. Keep looking for a truck and personally, we run our half ton for the sidewalk crew and it never trailers.


----------



## mnglocker

Get a Dodge 250/2500 with a Cummins and plan on building a tranny and leaving it alone for a while. 

Or a F-250/350 Super Duty 98-03 Diesel 7.3 or a Gas V10.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Alaskaforby4;1357075 said:


> No, half tons are ok for your own driveway and no one elses...once you start actually having to use it, it will fall apart on you. They just aren't designed to handle that much weight, try to get a strait axle three quarter ton or larger.


You are wrong there! A half ton can plow a parking lot with ease. There's a guy around here who has an 8'2 vee on an F150, and he does more than just his driveway!


----------



## superdog1

BossPlow2010;1358007 said:


> You are wrong there! A half ton can plow a parking lot with ease. There's a guy around here who has an 8'2 vee on an F150, and he does more than just his driveway!


That could be? but honestly, how long will that truck last by doing that? I really don't doubt what you are saying, but it doesn't make right? I _could_ put a 9ft Western Pro plow on the front of any 1/2 ton truck, and it will push it, lift it and carry it around. The question is though, "For how long?" The driveline in any 1/2 ton truck is going to work hard to push that plow. I'll bet it eats trannys and does a good job on the frame after awhile too.

There is a reason that most of the guys here use 3/4 ton or higher trucks to plow on a regular basis. The drive-line components are heavier, and so is the frame in most cases. I don't mean to start an argument on here, I just don't want the OP going out and doing something he will regret later. IMHO, using a 1/2 ton truck to plow on a daily basis is something he will DEFINITELY regret in a month or two?


----------



## 32vld

Back in the 60's and 70's most PU's were 1/2 ton. They pulled and plowed ok.

Thing is 1/2 ton will do fine as long as you do not over extend it.

Most landscapers don't need to pull 20' trailers with 16,000 lb loads and push 9' plows with wings.


----------



## ConnerM

Im located in minnesota so we get pretty heavy snow and Im looking for a good truck myself and everyone seems to be saying the f350 7.3 powerstroke diesel trucks last the longest ive looked up many on craigslist that have gotten to at least 300,000 miles so you can get a decent say 97 and up year with 150,000 miles to 210,000 for arround 6-10k which seems like a good deal cause you know the truck has more then enough power for the job and has alot of miles left on it and should last the longest. plus if it breaks down you know its worth putting money into fixing it.


----------



## MikeRi24

If you're going to do this for the long haul, make the investment. 15K is not a hard budget to work with. I bought my '06 last fall and it had 35k miles at the time with the plow on it and I got it for 15k cash. Just have to find the right deal, they are out there. But as others have said, I wouldn't bother with a half ton. I'd rather have an older 3/4 or 1 ton truck than a newer 1/2 ton. Even just towing a trailer for lawn service, think about it...you've got the trailer and mowers on it (I know my trailer, 2 Standers and all the "accessories" is pushing about 3,000 lbs), and then you've got prob close to another 1,000lbs of grass in the bed. Thats a lot of weight for a truck! Yes you can put a plow on a 1/2 ton, but look at the plows available for them: the are all "standard duty" or "light duty" and have a smaller blade (height and width), less trip springs, and are just flat out not as heavy duty, mainly to save weight so a 1/2 ton can handle it. Like someone else said, older SuperDutys and even Chevys are getting into the sub-10k range so pick one up for 8-10k and put the other 5k into it and get yourself a really solid truck thats setup for what you need.


----------



## big_stroker

Best all around truck would be a 99-03 Ford super duty with a 7.3l in it. Reliable and can handle anything you throw at it.


----------



## SiLlY

I just got back into plowing. I was shopping for a truck as well. Decided to go with an f-250. It's a relatively simple decision. Just do the math. Weight the truck can handle with some wiggle room. Other than that.. it's just preference. I personally prefer american because of my previous experiences.

And remember everyone's opinion will differ for a ton of reasons. Just like the f-150 debate. Sure it can do it. So can 4-wheelers. I can probably fab a plow on my dodge neon and make it work. It's just not practical and it's a gamble at best. Just look at the medium to large size companies and see what they run. The rest is just preference.

Good luck.


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor

For residential lawn and snow work, my choice is chevy 3/4 ton reg cab, long box gassers. Just pulling lawnmowers and plowing with a straight blade, that truck will do fine. Ive towed 10k+ with mine if I have to do landscape jobs every now and then. Does it fine, just gotta go slow and get the trailer brakes dialed in. If i had to do it everyday, i would obviously go for a dmax, cummins, power stroke. I like the chevy 3/4 tons way better for residential plowing as well. So much more maneuverability with IFS which makes a difference because I have some really tight drives. My buddy won't even touch the drives I do with his super duty. Doesn't sound like you need a diesel, its not worth the extra cost. 6.0/4l80e 2500hd is the most truck for your money imo. I picked up my 02 with 144k and a rebuilt tranny for 5k. I also just bought 95 obs k2500 with a 5.7 and 5spd manual, 110k, for 2750. Yes a diesel with a solid front axle is better for pushing lots with a 9.2 v or blizzard or towing 10k on a daily basis. But for residential lawn/snow work, a gas 3/4 ton will tow lawnmowers, push an 8' straight blade, and handle a leaf box just fine. And they are much cheaper to own. Can't beat a small block chevy, i just but plugs and wires in mine and it starts right up with a flick of the key, runs like a top, even with 196k on it now. Just my chevy biased .02.


----------



## greywynd

Since the OP is in Toronto, and is talking about shovelling, I'll make a suggestion. Not sure who you're working with this season, but, if you can put a good crew of 3-6 shovellers together, and be reliable, there are lots of contractors that would look at hiring you for walks etc. 

As to trucks, they all have issues, and they all will do the work to some extent. Ford, Chev, or Dodge, each has their own issues, each has their own strong points. Figure out what sort of work you want to do with it, then set the truck up for that application. Resi's for example, small vehicle, short wheelbase, nimble to turn around etc. Larger lots, then a 3/4 or one ton with a longer wheelbase will push more, but suffer in turning etc.


----------



## Steve8511

My 2 cents ….
I’d buy a diesel in any of them for $10 thousand and use the extra $5 for the repairs that WILL be needed on a $15,000 truck.
I don’t know squat about plowing yet but I know trucks. There are very few people who have traded a working truck in that didn’t do it because they knew it needed “stuff”. U-joints, soft shifting transmissions, fluid changes, tires, even rattles and crap- all cost time and money.
I bet a 5.9 Cummins with mechanical injection or any 7.3 Ford would be best.


----------



## theholycow

ProLawn Outdoor;1361462 said:


> 6.0/4l80e 2500hd is the most truck for your money imo. I picked up my 02 with 144k and a rebuilt tranny for 5k.


If a 2002 2500 goes for $5k, his budget ought to cover a 2002 2500 with Quadrasteer.


----------



## ConnerM

Shoreline;1356749 said:


> I went from a chevy 1500 gas to a ford f250 diesel last January. Best switch I made! Spend just a bit more for a diesel and you'll be paid back in no time. I've saved about $1500 in fuel alone this year so far, well worth the extra expense when I purchased the truck. Oh, and it's a 99 so you don't need a brand new truck. Figure out what you can afford and then see what's on the market. I found mine on Kijiji.


Hey im thinking of getting a ford deisel about 99 as well with my price range of 10k. But why do all the lawn and snow places i work for get chevy 2500 of ford deisel is it because the diesels are so much more expensive new and the 2500 are cheaper? Im wondering what one i should get because im just plowing and i dont need a new truck for looks i want one that will last the longest without to many problems


----------



## gmcdan

pick a truck like a chevy for instance then built it with the best parts . 

my gmc truck started as a 1500 , tore out the ifs put in military leafs and a ford dana 60 , then took a ford dana 70u , threw it in the rear beefed up the spring hangers , installed a nv4500 manual , then a 75 454 ,with early year heads , 1350 ujoints all around , next im installing a ford np 205 . other than the frame needing some enforcing you cant get much tougher than that on parts . gets about 10 mpg wich sucks , but its built to last and not break down . also have air bag helpers in the rear . plus its fun to build things . also its very easy to work on less crap on the way . oh yeah also have arb lockers front rear . for me there just isnt a truck you can buy from the factory that suits your every need . 

BUILD ONE !!!!


----------



## andcon83

One thing that helps alot is limited slip/posi rearend. Day and night difference in having one an not. JMO


----------



## quigleysiding

Wow almost two pages of bad info. Everybody knows that DODGE makes the best plow trucks.  Seriously you should look for something with low miles. Any truck that has more than 100 thousand on it will need work. Plowing and towing takes a toll on any truck. The engine might go for ever but what good is that if the rest of the truck is worn out. Try to find some thing that has never plowed. There are a lot of trucks out there that contractors bought just to look good for the customer that never worked a day in there life. Take your time and look at a lot of trucks. Brand really doesn"t matter.Thumbs Up


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Personally I'm GM. But, I'd recommend something low mileage and reliable. Every brand has their ups and downs. If you can find something cheap, one or 2 owner, and has never plowed or towed you'll be in good shape. Oh. and people always say the GM IFS can't hold a plow. Well....they can. I had a 2000 2500 6.0 with an 8' Fisher MM1. That plow was heavier than a 9' HD is today and it held fine plowing 11 seasons of driveways and a year-round nature camp.


----------

